# Angels Eyes is illegal?



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

Afternoon all, hope you're enjoying this sunny Sunday!

I searched old threads yesterday for a solution to tear stain - i'm due to pick up my Bichon pup in just under 3 weeks and want to stock up on all the supplies. The thread recommended Angels Eyes and I was all set to order some today but found that it is not legal in the UK! It can still be bought on a number of sites but apparently DEFRA have deemed it an illegal product, as it is produced without licence I think? Can anyone shed more light on this, is it safe for our dogs or if not is there a safe and effective alternative?

Thanks everyone x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

yes it is, i looked all these things up cos my harry had tear stains the last couple of years. i bought the eye envy, researched it on internet. i ordered a small starter kit. it took a little longer than they say, but did help.
i used that first starter kit, and havent bothered getting any more. now i just wipe his eyes all the time cos they always run, but the brown stains luckily havent come back.
michellexx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The old Angel Eyes contained Tylosin an antibiotic the new Angel Eyes Delight doesn't


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

You can use aq product called Tear Um.


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice folks. Angels Eyes seemed to have a good reputation but understandably learning that it was illegal was a put off! I'll look up the antibiotic free version and Tear Um so that i'm fully prepared when the little terror comes home in 18 days! Can't wait!


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

All of the versions of Angels Eyes containing are illegal.

They are even illegal in the states- where tylosin is sold without a prescription BUT only for livestock. In virtually all countries of the world tylosin is a prescription only medicine for dogs and cats.

The new antibiotic free version is pretty much identical to the Naturvet Tear Stain Supplement and yes it is legal

natural, legal tear stain remover for dogs and cats natural dogs

Angels Eyes have just added chicken liver to Naturvets tear stain remover, and whacked up the price. I suspect they are trying to make the two products look different. They are hardly the most honest firm...


----------

